# Youngins getting certified



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well PFF family, we are here in Guam for a couple more years. My daughter is 11 and we are pushing forward with her PADI open water cert. i had the luxury of growing up in the Keys and diving was second nature. She is a fish and regularly free dives and snorkels with me for hours on end.

My question is how many of you guys have youngins that dive. She will be 13 when we get home to Niceville and retire. I would love to have some other kids for her to be involved with. I am trying at all cost to keep her daddies girl, i.e the woods, water and killing critters as long as i can before the boy craze takes over.

Whats your thoughts??? Let's get the kids involved.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My sons are both certified and they are 12 and 14. They love diving.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

My son (10 in May)is getting certified this summer...cant wait.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Making memories for sure


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

My boy is 13. Got him certified at age 11. Been doing the Father/Son Spring break dive trip two years now to the Keys. Best thing I have ever done with my boy. Legal certification age for a Jr. Open Water Diver is age 10 - I wouldn't wait any longer if I were you. Especially being in Guam.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

I got certified when I was 11 or 12 my dad did the cert dives with me. He was in the navy got to dive all over the world. Used to send me post cards and stickers from all the places he dove and that stoked my intrest in diving.. Been diving ever since Im 30 now.


----------

